# A pesar de las diferencias



## ITA

Hallo, necesito por favor traducir lo siguiente : "A pesar de las diferencias deseo que seamos felices, apostemos a eso ! Feliz cumpleaños "
Gracias al que me pueda ayudar con esto.


----------



## Pitt

ITA said:


> Hallo, necesito por favor traducir lo siguiente : "A pesar de las diferencias deseo que seamos felices, apostemos a eso ! Feliz cumpleaños "
> Gracias al que me pueda ayudar con esto.


 
Trotz der Differenzen wünsche ich, dass wir glücklich sind, wetten wir darauf! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Saludos


----------



## ITA

Danke schön Pitt !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitt

ITA said:


> Danke schön Pitt !!!!!!!!!!!


 
¿De nada!


----------



## Birke

Hola

Si me permitís, creo que en este caso tal vez sería mejor "…dass wie glücklich sind, setzen wir darauf!"

Entiendo, por el contexto, que lo que quieres no es hacer una apuesta, como en un juego de azar, sino poner todos tus esfuerzos en la búsqueda de esa felicidad.

No estoy muy segura, pero creo que esa es la diferencia entre darauf wetten y darauf setzen. *Pitt* podrá confirmárnoslo.


----------



## ITA

Birke said:


> Hola
> 
> Si me permitís, creo que en este caso tal vez sería mejor "…dass wie glücklich sind, setzen wir darauf!"
> 
> Entiendo, por el contexto, que lo que quieres no es hacer una apuesta, como en un juego de azar, sino poner todos tus esfuerzos en la búsqueda de esa felicidad.
> 
> No estoy muy segura, pero creo que esa es la diferencia entre darauf wetten y darauf setzen. *Pitt* podrá confirmárnoslo.



Si tal cual cuando digo "apostemos" me refiero a poner toda la energía en la relación, en buscar juntos la felicidad


----------



## Liana

> No estoy muy segura, pero creo que esa es la diferencia entre darauf wetten y darauf setzen. Pitt podrá confirmárnoslo.



No soy Pitt, pero os puedo confirmar que es correcto decir "setzen wir darauf" .
Otra opsión sería " Setzen wir alles daran ".


----------



## Pitt

Birke said:


> Hola
> 
> Si me permitís, creo que en este caso tal vez sería mejor "…dass wie glücklich sind, setzen wir darauf!"
> 
> Entiendo, por el contexto, que lo que quieres no es hacer una apuesta, como en un juego de azar, sino poner todos tus esfuerzos en la búsqueda de esa felicidad.
> 
> No estoy muy segura, pero creo que esa es la diferencia entre darauf wetten y darauf setzen. *Pitt* podrá confirmárnoslo.


 
Tienes toda la razón. Es mejor: _setzen wir darauf, setzen wir alles daran (= ponemos todos los esfuerzos)._


----------

